# Ugly Sticks



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I was just wondering how other anglers felt about Ugly Sticks.I own many of them all sizes and actions and I love them all.One major reason is they have a life time warranty, even though I have never had one break.*

*I see and even own some more exspensive rods but always seem to go back to the Ugly ones.*

*Have any of you ever had one break or have anything negative to say about them?*


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

never broke a stick, but have lost an eye... the best cheap rod.


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Our custom king rods that we use for tournament fishing are built on Ugly Stick blanks. Ours are 7ft, Med/Light Action, 15 to 30 lb with roller guides, and we also have some 25 to 40 lbs with eyes. We absolutely love 'em! We wanted to havea few more made a year or so ago, but couldn't find the blanks.SO, the only bad thing I can say is, damn them, becausethey're not selling blanks anymore!:banghead


----------



## gtchris19 (May 14, 2009)

I jumped on board when the Tiger and Tiger Lite line came out and haven't looked back. Just picked up a Tiger Lite Jigging rod to try out on my next trip. As everyone knows, for the money you can't beat them. Unless I'm fishing skinny water with artificials, I've got an Ugly Stik Tiger in my hand. 



To me their only drawback is "feel." But if I'm trolling, jigging or bottom fishing I don't need a $500 rod to tell me "fish on." Also I like having the confidence that no matter what the rod isn't going to break.



Case in point, my sister-in-law had a little more than she could handle from a bull red last year. Somehow the braided line got tangled in a way that the rod tip made a complete circle from the eyelet on the tip to the second eyelet from the top down. (I'm not convinced I could do this by hand). We twisted the rod a few times and it came free and she landed the fish. Any other rod would have splintered between the top two eyelets.



And I proudly wear my "The only thing that will break is a world record" t-shirt all the time.


----------



## Tim (Oct 24, 2007)

Mine was run over and suffered just a bent guide; that convinced me. I have two, both the intercoastal series. They are 1 piece wraped black and blue and seem to be the best one for the money, was $40 at WM.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm a bargain shopper so naturally I own a few ugly sticks and for the moneyyou can't beat them. I can't see spending more money for rods that from what I can tell don't catch fish any better even though they cost $80 or more. I've had one I know for 8+ years and it's still holding togetheras good as day one! I've had more expensive rods breakbefore learning my lesson and switching to ugly sticks of whichI've never had onebreak!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Can't say I'm shocked by the responces, I love mine as well.The only reason I asked is I have a couple of freinds who refuse to use them because they are " Inferior " In their opinions, but the same guys won't fish anything but VS reels and so on.I'll take my Ugly Stick/Mitchell 402 combo for $ 100 over a VS on a custom rod for $1000 all day long and not get out fished, not because of equiptment anyway.:letsdrink*


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

All my inshore rods are Ugly Stik with Penn Sargus and 4400 & 550. The rods are all older than 5+ years. I had to replace a few eyes at Half Hitch last year but other than that they are great and the only rods I buy. On a side note try out the Sargus reels! I wish i could go back and buy all Penn Sargus reels. They are just night and day better thn the gold Penn's in my opinion.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Bullshark (3/15/2010)*All my inshore rods are Ugly Stik with Penn Sargus and 4400 & 550. The rods are all older than 5+ years. I had to replace a few eyes at Half Hitch last year but other than that they are great and the only rods I buy. On a side note try out the Sargus reels! I wish i could go back and buy all Penn Sargus reels. They are just night and day better thn the gold Penn's in my opinion.


Bullshark thanks for the tip on Penn Sargus reels. I'm always looking for good reels to put on my ugly sticks to makecombos that areboth affordable and of good quality!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Bullshark (3/15/2010)*All my inshore rods are Ugly Stik with Penn Sargus and 4400 & 550. The rods are all older than 5+ years. I had to replace a few eyes at Half Hitch last year but other than that they are great and the only rods I buy. On a side note try out the Sargus reels! I wish i could go back and buy all Penn Sargus reels. They are just night and day better thn the gold Penn's in my opinion.


*I like your rod holder James.I have not tried the Sargas line, are they really that much better?*


----------



## gtchris19 (May 14, 2009)

I have a Penn Sargus 5000 spooled with 65lb PowerPro I use to jig with off shore. I had a Penn rep even tell me the reel "isn't made for jigging." It's held up to multiple stud AJ's and Kings. In a perfect world I'd like a little more drag to keep big fish from running to the barn, but it's held up well. It's light and has a great gear ratio. For the money, you can't beat them. It can handle any inshore or near shore species, no problem. 



Found mine on Ebay for $60 new.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

No problem. I wanted to post the Penn thinga while back but most of the time my opinions get blasted so I didn't. People just seem to love the products they use a ton around here.

I just don't see the reason to ever buy any other inshore rod. 2 of my ugly sticks I have had since college so 10 yearsand if you were ever to see my 2009 truck you would notice I don't take the best care of my toys. Other than the boats. I don't know how many times I have been out fishing with other guys with nice custom $100+ rods and the tips break off while the boat is running. That stuff has never ever happened with the Ugly Stiks.


----------



## user10068 (Sep 7, 2009)

I have one, 6 ft medium action. I immediately noticed that it is much heavier than graphite of the same action and length. Other than that, it is a great rod and I like it for freshwater jig and plastics fishing. Have not used in in any saltwater light weight lure applications.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

I Love My Ugly Sticks!!! I have never been one of those guys that has to have Topshlef priced equipment. I use them off shore and surf fishing. For the $$$ they are hard to beat!!!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a pair of the original yellow and black ugly sticks. 7'-0" heavy action with origianl shimano 4500 and 6500 baitrunners on them. Bought these at the new Wright tackle right after the young guy sold it to the retired navy guy. I have 20# on one and 25# on the other. Original line also. Used them last year in my kayak king fishing. Gone light weight for this year though. Might sell them eventually.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

I use them and like them....I have caught some big fish on them(light tackle)...and even tried to break them on fish before( my med salt rod on a 8ft.spinner shark brought back to the pier... penn 6500)....no way I could....they are a great rod for the $$


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Wehave Ugly Sticks from ultra lites, lite, regular, and Tiger series, 5'-12' range. I carry about 12 of them on the boat. Never know what you will run into...

Of course they all belong to the wife - that way when I bring home another one she is willing to accept the "gift" and isn't mad about the number of them, and she lets me use them ...haha


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

powerstroke you are a genius!!!!!!!!!!that's funny:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I love my Ugly Sticks for both inshore and offshore. The only problem I have with them is it is getting hard to find a one piece rod. For some reason they seem to be making mostly two piece rods. (I hate two piece rods.)


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

The only problem I have ever had with them is that the backbone of the rod is waaaay back from the tip. I like to put pressure on earlier in the pull back. With US's you seem to have to be hold the rod ALOT more upright to put the same amount of pressure on. Other than that they are fantastic.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

> *Ocean Man (3/16/2010)*I love my Ugly Sticks for both inshore and offshore. The only problem I have with them is it is getting hard to find a one piece rod. For some reason they seem to be making mostly two piece rods. (I hate two piece rods.)


*I can't stand two piece rods either.They have a good few diff sizes and actions at the Walmart in GB Improper that are one piece.*


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

I own six. Two of them are custom built on ugly stix blanks. Love 'em!!!


----------



## Jack Hexter (Oct 2, 2007)

Most of my offshore rods are built on Ugly Stick GBU84-6 blanks, either whole or cut (either tip or butt) These are custom built rods and some of them have been in my arsenal since 1992, everything from 20# spin rods, 15# deep jigging rods to 50# stand-up's. I've even built rods for a friend who salmon fishes using downriggers and occasionally will hang a halibut, These were built on a GBU96-5. They have enough tip flex for downrigger fishing, but still have enough backbone to lift a big halibut. Unfortunately, Shakespeare discontinued selling blanks to the public several years ago. One of the best, most popular Grouper rods we sell at the tackle store where I work is the Ugly Stick Custom USCB 1170 MH, a parabolic action rod good for 30 - 50# line. Couple this with a 400 or 450 Daiwa Sealine, loaded with 50# mono it's a great combo for @ $200.



The Ugly Stick Lites are also a very good value. 



Like others have said, the other Ugly Stick's, the ones with a clear tip seem a little "tip flimsy" and are IMHO, a little heavy for casting all day long. They do make good kingfish rod and snapper rods though. 



The only error I've sen in the above postings is the "Lifetime warranty" Ugly Sticks only carry a 1 year to 7 year warranty, depending upon model 



http://www.shakespeare-fishing.com/service/warranty.shtml


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">I have 5 medium action that I use for inshore and light offshore and I love them, can?t beat them for the price. I also have one superlight action and it?s good also. For heavier action offshore I use <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on">Key Largo</st1lace>.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Love them for inshore, in fact if anyone sees a 6ft 1 piece ultra light, please shoot me a pm.Can't seem to find one. No offense to to those who buy high dollar stuff, but I have never felt the need b/c of my Ugly Stick.I also fish the flats more than anything else, so that makes a difference for me as well. And they have the best commercials.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *TOBO (3/17/2010)*Love them for inshore, in fact if anyone sees a 6ft 1 piece ultra light, please shoot me a pm.Can't seem to find one. No offense to to those who buy high dollar stuff, but I have never felt the need b/c of my Ugly Stick.I also fish the flats more than anything else, so that makes a difference for me as well. And they have the best commercials.


I have one but you can't have it oke It's Anthony's pinfish pole and he'd not be happy if I sold it on him! Have you checked Ebay?


----------

